# Yorkie rescue,s update



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi although its only been a week since our Gypsy passed on we would like another . rigger and the two cats molly and guiness ( and we two) are pining for her. After much thought we would like to offer a home to a yorkie who needs rehoming. I would like a female any where between a puppy up to five years old. No medical problems . I have been trawling the internet but cannot find any locally. Gypsy was a rescue dog she came to us at 8 years old, from the RSPCA. I've phoned our local branch but I knew they wouldn't have one as they do not have yorkies very often. 
Does any one know if their is a little yorkie out there who needs rehoming. Many thanks Lin


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

www.theyorkierescue.co.uk

They advertise there own rescue cases and others, you can sign on to adopt on-line


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry Lindyloot to hear of your sad loss.

Small dogs do not stay in rescue centres very long! It is the poor big (and black) ones which hang around.

Here in Norfolk there seem to be many Yorkie/Jack Russel cross-breeds. My mum has had two and they were delightful little dogs and very healthy. If you don't find what you are looking for perhaps be prepared to accept a cross-breed?

Whatever you do I wish you good luck.


Pat


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Yorkie rescue,s*



lindyloot said:


> Hi although its only been a week since our Gypsy passed on we would like another . rigger and the two cats molly and guiness ( and we two) are pining for her. After much thought we would like to offer a home to a yorkie who needs rehoming. I would like a female any where between a puppy up to five years old. No medical problems . I have been trawling the internet but cannot find any locally. Gypsy was a rescue dog she came to us at 8 years old, from the RSPCA. I've phoned our local branch but I knew they wouldn't have one as they do not have yorkies very often.
> Does any one know if their is a little yorkie out there who needs rehoming. Many thanks Lin


Now isn't our very own Ladyj active in rescue?? Perhaps a PM to her might get you some info. Good luck!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a cross breed Yorkie /Russel and she is delightful.

Regards Loddy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's one for you Lindy, and just by chance ( :wink: ) she's exactly the right size for an avatar if you wanted to give your tiger a rest for a while.

Hope you find one soon to fill the gap!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lin

have a look here you can fill in a adoption form and when one comes available they will contact you this is where I got our 2 terrorists from :roll: :lol:

Yorkshire Terrier and Small Breeds Rescue

There is an older boy yorkie looking for a home here

Toby Yorkie

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lin

Be quick there is a 10 month old female yorkie looking for a home

Yorkie Rescue

Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks to all who gave me info.
Just to let you know in the end we didn't find a rescue dog but a little girl Yorkie born in August. She was the only girl in a litter of 8. We have called her Muffin, Muffie for short and soooooo adorable and inquisative. Rigger likes her. The cats are curious. Will post some pics as soon as Ive taken some.
Lin


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

glad you found your new family adiition Lin

cant wait for the piccys 

Anne


----------

